# Trouble Accessing Board From Tapatalk HD for iOS



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone else having problems? It started right after the app updated, about a week ago. I haven't been able to access since, but I can access other boards with no problem. 

Yes, my iPad is on, and I have tried a reset. Ann and Betsy know why I felt compelled to add that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaaaah, but have you tried uninstalling the app and reinstalling it? 

I don't have Tapatalk HD and I have an old, ancient iPad 1 anyway.  Anyone else use it and having problems?  I'll send Harvey by.

Can you post the exact message you get, Juli?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I am having no problems. I do get a pop-up that says no system message, but since I'm new to using this app, I didn't know if it was normal or not. 


Sent from my iPad Mini using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Can you post the exact message you get, Juli?


Sure thing.

"Cannot connect to forum

This forum is either restricting access from Tapatalk HD or the installed Tapatalk HD plugin is not working. Please contact your forum administrator."

Then when I tap "OK"

"System Message

Received from client compressed HTTP request and cannot decompress"

Sounds like a personal problem to me. Maybe the client needs a good massage?


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

JuliMonroe said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> "Cannot connect to forum
> 
> ...


I received this message a lot when I had my ipad 3. I deleted the app and re installed and still had the same problem. I even went so far as buying the HD version. I still would occasionally get them message. I returned the ipad on the day the new ones were announced (it was the 29th day in my 30 day return.) I am waiting for the 3G to be released so I won't know for a couple of weeks if I still get the message. I did not get the message every time I used tapatalk. I never got the message on my ipad 1.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I got an error message of some sort on my ipad 3 last week. I had two versions of the same login setup somehow, and I just switched t the other login and everything was fine.


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aaaaah, but have you tried uninstalling the app and reinstalling it?
> 
> Betsy


*sigh* I have now, and what do you know? It works now. We'll see if it keeps working. If the other forums had stopped connecting, I would have done that right off. Since it was only one forum, I was fooled. Off to login to my other forums.

It's going to be one of those days, isn't it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Clearly, there could still be something sufficiently different about our setup that it triggered the error...glad you got it sorted for now!

Betsy


----------

